# looking for people to ride with in the southeast louisiana area



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

im new to this forum an really just getting in to the riding thing. i can tell u im hooked bad. ive only been to a few places to ride besides around the house. im looking for some people to meet up with on some weekends to ride.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey man if u wnt to have a great time riding cme to trucks gne wild its gna be a blast. its in colfax louisiana


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

yea i sent u a email about that. im going to be there


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

cool man i jus gt it.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Hit me up. My number is 228-493-9686. I'm only about 30 minutes from you.


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

1bigforeman have u ever been to red creek to ride?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am just west of you in Houma, la. We are planning on going on a ride to red creek some time in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

yea let me know when u plan to go to red creek. ive been wanting to go check it out.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, that's mainly where we go, other than canal rd. which most people on hl call the secret spot.


----------



## c10seven (Sep 4, 2009)

so thats the "secret spot" had a feeling, it looks fun there from the youtubes I have seen.


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

well im aways up for a ride. me an a few friends go to a place called up the creek and in mcneill ms. its got alot of good trails an a few pits, but it has alot of work going on there right now so i want to try a few different places. an also meet some new people to ride with


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Teamground, check out this thread. This is a video of canal. Be ready before you go out there....http://forum.highlifter.com/Team-Scuba-meets-the-Soggy-Bottom-Boyz-video-m4081498.aspx


----------



## tlb1175 (Mar 26, 2010)

i am looking for a place in northern, la. (monroe area)


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Monroe area: Mudd Maddness in Choudrant, La -- Mud Fury south of West Monroe, La.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i believe that mudfurry is closed for the time being rite now bt nt sure. dnt go ther if it hasnt rained in a while cause it wil be dry and it is a small place. muddmaddness in calhoun is much better place to ride.


----------

